# Real Nappy Scheme's - Participating Councils



## thelilbump

Right I was sure we had started doing something like this but couldn't find it so i'll start another.

Council incentives usually fall into the follow categories:

Vouchers, cashback, subsidies or trials.

Phone your local council to find out if/what incentives they offer. Make sure you also post here for everyone else to reference :)

*Real Nappy incentive Schemes.*


Barnet

Bournemouth

Bradford

Brighton and Hove

Camden (best one i've seen so far, £54 voucher!)

Cannock Chase - to ring 01543 462621.

Cheshire

County Durham

Cumbria


Derbyshire

Dundee

Essex

Flintshire

Hertfordshire

Kingston and Merton

Lancashire - to be withdrawn January 2011 so if you may require one apply sooner rather than later! 

Leeds

Leicester

Liverpool

London 

Norfolk

Northumberland

Nottingham - phone 08449 80 80 80

Oban

Pembrokeshire

Perth and Kinross

Plymouth

Portsmouth and South East Hampshire

Stockton-on-Tees

Sussex (East) Nappy loan scheme contact council for further details

Sussex (west)

Trafford

Torfaen

Tower Hamlet

Warrington

Wiltshire

If anyone knows of anymore if you post below I'll update this thread. Will try an add further info too at a later date :flower:

I'll also ask later if we're allowed to have this as a sticky as it's quite important really?


----------



## Zarababy1

Great idea ....Northumberland....
https://www.northumberland.gov.uk/default.aspx?page=1361 x


----------



## Zarababy1

Oh and stockton-on-tees 
https://www.recycleforstockton.co.uk/realnappies/


----------



## anothersquish

Tameside do NOTHING :(


----------



## thelilbump

Thats rubbish AS!


----------



## anothersquish

seriously rubbish as if I lived 150yards down the road Id be in a different council area and WOULD get something *sulk*


----------



## anothersquish

though I wonder if I could claim under lancashire county council as tameside is a part of Lancs....however my address is Cheshire even though we dont belong to a cheshire council....what you lot think?


----------



## anothersquish

Hmmmm no, it seems not *sigh*


----------



## BabyHaines

I'd give it a try - hehe
note that Suffolk aren't on there - balls!!

I'm off to make some phonecalls....


----------



## bubbles

Coventry City Council do but the links from their site to show what the actually offer don't work so will have to make a phone call later


----------



## littlestar

https://www.moneysavingexpert.com/family/1128508316,54423

moneysaving expert has quiet a good list


----------



## saraendepity

county durham do one but i cant find it online .............


----------



## twiggy56

Theres two near me... Scottish ones

the DRNC is my council's one... https://www.dundeerealnappies.com/

and also the council next door...Perth & Kinross https://www.pkrnn.org.uk/


----------



## Mrs G

Bournemouth Council do!
https://www.bournemouth.gov.uk/Residents/Waste_Recycling/Recycling/Real_Nappies.asp


----------



## Rachel_C

Kingston and Merton councils do theirs together - https://www.kingstonmertonrealnappies.org.uk/


----------



## purple_socks

Portsmouth city council don't offer any help with costs but do offer a nappy kit which u can borrow and try out cloth nappies b4 u vuy...and they hold monthly events where u can ask questions and see various nappies.

https://www.portsmouthnappies.co.uk/

altho be aware that if u phone the main switchboard they have no idea what ur talking abt! i spent ages on the phone being passed around coz no1 knew abt this scheme! clearly great comms within the council!! tsk tsk tsk!


----------



## Margie

Barnet do too:
https://www.barnet.gov.uk/real-nappies

I'm shopping about for my nappies now


----------



## thelilbump

Thanks ladies have updated all the ones with websites, will investigate the others later or at leats to try to get phone number :flower:


----------



## Lacrosse

There's nothing in Anglesey :( My sister lives there, and has tried!


----------



## thelilbump

updated:thumbup:


----------



## thelilbump

bumped :flower:


----------



## Lu28

Do you think we could make this a sticky?


----------



## Lisa1302

Shropshire DID one scheme a few years ago - it was a first come first served refund scheme and they gave £30 to the first 50 or so people with their receipt - how rubbish is that!


----------



## xerinx

St helens do one where you pay £11 a month and get a full birth to potty set but at the moment they dont have a provider :dohh: They have told me to ring bcak in a months time!!https://93.91.25.24/lgnl.htm?id=851

Also Warrington do a scheme where you can get £80 pound of nappies for £20 :)
https://www.warrington.gov.uk/communityandliving/Recyclingrubbishandwaste/Re-usable_Nappies.aspx


----------



## duffers

Southwark do! Yippee!


----------



## FunkyClaire

Norfolk's https://www.norfolk.gov.uk/Environm...g/Reduce_reuse_recycle/Real_nappies/index.htm £30 back if you spend £45 or more


----------



## ellie

Torfaen council (south wales) do a £30 voucher https://www.torfaen.gov.uk/EnvironmentAndPlanning/RubbishWasteAndRecycling/RealNappies/Home.aspx

Cardiff do a loan I think 

however newport (where I live) does bugger all :growlmad:

here's the Wales link:
https://www.realnappies-wales.org.uk/in-your-area


----------



## DueMarch2nd

https://www.falkirk.gov.uk/services...agement/household_recycling/real_nappies.aspx
So i saw your thread and wanted to find out if my area do it and it seems by reading this that falkirk council does do it. I have been toying with the idea of real nappies lately. What is the scheme and how do i take part?


----------



## DueMarch2nd

https://www.babyandbump.com/freebies/188842-real-nappy-incentive-schemes-councils.html

was just googling things ans this thread popped up :flower:


----------



## jen1604

Plymouth do a scheme where you can borrow nappies for a month.. https://www.plymouth.gov.uk/homepage/environmentandplanning/rubbishandrecycling/reduce/nappies.htm xx


----------



## Shazzy-babee

Exeter doesn't :( well they have a adviser that come and talks to you, and she has trial packs but that's it :(


----------



## K477uk

Nottingham and the shire surrounding it do £25 cash back when you spend over £50 on real nappies....


----------



## thelilbump

bump and reminds self to update later :dohh:


----------



## thelilbump

DueMarch2nd said:


> https://www.falkirk.gov.uk/services...agement/household_recycling/real_nappies.aspx
> So i saw your thread and wanted to find out if my area do it and it seems by reading this that falkirk council does do it. I have been toying with the idea of real nappies lately. What is the scheme and how do i take part?

Hi sorry i've only just seen this as working through thread. I've had a look, it appears that falkirk, along with many other councils, don't actually have a scheme i'm afarid they're just passing on information. Normally if you look on a participating council it will be really clear what they offer and how you claim it. Someone do correct me if i'm wrong though :flower:


----------



## Lol78

County Durham - £30 cashback on £50 spend.

https://www.durham.gov.uk/Pages/Service.aspx?ServiceId=6335


----------



## thelilbump

Ok all updated to here :flower:


----------



## grnn

East Renfrewshire council offer a scheme (East Renfrewshire cover part of the south side of Glasgow). They offer £30 cash back on the cost of your nappies or £30 towards the cost of using a laundry service. I *think* they also offer a free cloth nappy when you register the birth of your baby.

They also support the Glasgow real nappy network (we're a volunteer group) by providing size 2 trial kits and we have some which are £15 but contain loads of nappies inside.

The Wise Group also offer a free cloth nappy loan kit to parents across Glasgow, you get a wide variety of nappies to use for three weeks and then give them back again, the idea is that parents who are thinking about using cloth can give the nappies a go first without having to spend any money upfront.


----------



## thelilbump

Thanks for that GRNN! Will add when get oppurtunity


----------



## thelilbump

bumped :flower:


----------



## becstar

Barnet's is good - you get just over £54 back when you show receipts so you aren't tied to any particular retailer (and can even show receipts for preloveds).


----------



## thelilbump

that is pretty good!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Cheshire west and Chester have an incentive. Half your money back up to a maximum of £25 or a months laundering worth £45 xx


----------



## dippy dee

stoke on trent offer £30.


----------



## thelilbump

There is now also a FB page if anyone wants to join; https://www.facebook.com/profile.ph...Every-Council-Should-Have-One/121893681180226


----------



## Floralaura

Denbighshire scheme is fab..you get 3 £25 vouchers..you get them all at once though so can get £75 off at one visit if you want.
(Think this is the best incentive amount in Britain!)
https://www.denbighshire.gov.uk/en-gb/DNAP-7MGDLA


----------



## pachamama

Hiya,

I live in Southampton, Hampshire. How do I find out if there's a scheme round here? Does anyone know if there is?

x


----------



## peonies

Gloucestershire do :)
https://www.recycleforgloucestershire.com/reduce/real_nappies/realnappyincentivescheme.html


----------



## greenlady

Haringey Council (London) participate in Real Nappies for London, and you get £54.15. I managed to spend exactly 54.10 on fill your pants!

https://www.haringey.gov.uk/index/environment_and_transport/going-green/climatechange/how_to_be_green/reduce/reusable_nappies.htm


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Inverclyde Council gives you £80 

https://www.inverclyde.gov.uk/news/2010/jan/real-nappy-reminder/

They're the entire reason I've decided to give real nappies a chance! :)


----------



## mordino

greenlady said:


> Haringey Council (London) participate in Real Nappies for London, and you get £54.15. I managed to spend exactly 54.10 on fill your pants!
> 
> https://www.haringey.gov.uk/index/environment_and_transport/going-green/climatechange/how_to_be_green/reduce/reusable_nappies.htm

I used to live in Haringey.... now in Enfield - they don't participate in this scheme. Disappointed!


----------



## greenlady

mordino said:


> greenlady said:
> 
> 
> Haringey Council (London) participate in Real Nappies for London, and you get £54.15. I managed to spend exactly 54.10 on fill your pants!
> 
> https://www.haringey.gov.uk/index/environment_and_transport/going-green/climatechange/how_to_be_green/reduce/reusable_nappies.htm
> 
> I used to live in Haringey.... now in Enfield - they don't participate in this scheme. Disappointed!Click to expand...

:dohh: bummer! The border with enfield is only a few streets away from me, so I guess I'm lucky. but then Haringey is rather disappointing in many other ways isn't it?


----------



## blahblahblah

Northamptonshire County Council offer £25 cashback when you spend £60

https://www.northamptonshire.gov.uk...iron/waste/campaigns/Pages/Nappycashback.aspx


----------



## Mynx

Harrow Council offer a cash back scheme if you send a copy of birth certificate, receipt for nappies and 2 utility bills.... I think they'll give you back half of what you spend on cloth, up to a maximum of £60 :thumbup: Still waiting for mine lol!


----------



## Groovychick

I wish my council would offer something like this . . . . sigh. :nope:


----------



## 4boys4years

Same here! Rang our council (Halton) and there's nothing. Seems unfair should be a nationwide thing like the maternity grants :(


----------



## littlestar

Loads of requested today **Bumped**


----------



## imace

Buckinghamshire, £30 cash back. :D


----------



## Bumbled Bee

Thought I'd add that Aberdeen City Council has an office where they sell all types of nappies for £5 and buy them for £3. They also have a trial pack that you can use for 2 weeks.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Flintshire CC have just launched theirs but is not widely advertised.

I rand this number https://www.green-me.co.uk/real_nap...search_text=flintshire&Submit1=search+council and I got sent all the info.

Its currently £75 if you apply before your baby is 6 months old. Ive only just applied so I got the 12-18 months voucher of £25

it goes 0-6 £25 6-12 £25 and 12-18 £25
:thumbup:


----------



## Hen

Gloucestershire CC do £30 off if you spend £50 on real nappies, but they also do a partnership with Close Parent to get a pack of pop ins (either dream dri or bamboo) for £20. It contains 5 nappies, 2 nite boosters, a small wetbag, 10 washable liners and a roll of 100 liners. Definitely worth knowing about. I don't know if any other retailers do a similar thing.

Close Parent also do a similar scheme with Essex by the look of it.


----------



## KellyMomma

does anyone know if Salford Council do anything? Its not on the list :-( xx


----------



## blinkybaby

East Sussex (Wealden District Council) are doing a nappy loan scheme and are selling subsidised trial packs from the council offices.xx


----------



## ummar

Hi ladies,

Tower Hamlets council in London needs to be added onto your list, I think. They give a £50 voucher for mums to buy reuseable nappies or subscribe to a laundry service. https://www.towerhamlets.gov.uk/lgsl/501-550/533_recycling_and_reducing_wa/real_nappies.aspx


----------



## WelshTiddler

If you are doing birth to potty they will give you the full £75.00

https://www.flintshire.gov.uk/wps/p...glish/services/100006/200084/reusable+nappies


----------



## tannembaum

Bristol give you £30 off of a £50 spend :thumbup:


----------



## thelilbump

Just to update aswell, Lancashire Council are withdrawing their scheme from January (11th i think it is) any vouchers issued before that date will be reedemable till March (unless date on voucher says otherwise)


----------



## sugarpuff

boooo :(


----------



## thelilbump

I know yea! Has you sis applied for hers? If not she better do it sharpish whilst she can x


----------



## Mizze

Sorry havent read back but cannot see it on the first page link

Swansea Council have just launched a real nappy scheme help - basically its £50 off the price of nappies payable when you register with the scheme and produce a reciept that you have bought real nappies. Its only just started 

https://www.swansea.gov.uk/index.cfm?articleid=15924

Mizze x


----------



## sugarpuff

thelilbump said:


> I know yea! Has you sis applied for hers? If not she better do it sharpish whilst she can x

Yeah I filled in the form for her a couple of months ago, they're taking their time sending it though - she's currently measuring over 37 weeks so he could be here sooner than anticipated ! If he's on time he won't be fitting his mini blueberry for long ! :D


----------



## Rachel_C

Kingston and Merton Real Nappy Network isn't doing anything at the moment. They apparently don't have the right insurance to operate?! They said they're trying to get it sorted but until they do, there is no access to the incentives here, not that they were very good anyway.


----------



## Gwizz

Staffordshire County Council do:

£30 cash back

https://www.staffordshire.gov.uk/environment/rubbishwasteandrecycling/nappies/


----------



## tickledpink

I'm not sure about the whole of Buckinghamshire but we live in Milton Keynes and the local council are offering a £35 cashback (or £40 for those receiving means tested benefits).

https://www.milton-keynes.gov.uk/recycling/displayarticle.asp?id=13695


----------



## Mum_Cupcake

Newcastles North Tyneside council do it, but only to North Tyneside residents

https://www.netmums.com/tyneside/lo...yneside-council-real-nappy-incentive-scheme-1


----------

